# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 5)



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2019)

*Will you be taking any woodworking related classes this year, And if so, what are they?*











**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2019)

I dont think so.
I just attend the school of try it, screw it up, and then try it again, that's how I learn.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Have to wait and see what comes up, see where the @Spinartist guy travels.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m also a _Diplomate _of the Try School— think I should have a doctorate there too.
Kind of hard to get out and away, and I tend to guard my weekends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes
@Tony and I are going to a 4 day hands on turning workshop in March .. hosted at Wendy Nave’s Sawmill ...
I’ll also be going to AAW and SWAT symposiums..
We will have 2 national turners at our club this year doing 3 or 4 day workshops ... @AgainstThe Grain sets these up for the club every year ... last year .. Nick Agar and Trent Bosch...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Hill (Jan 27, 2019)

@woodman6415 — interesting- particulars on that workshop?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 27, 2019)

David Hill said:


> @woodman6415 — interesting- particulars on that workshop?


You can find it on Facebook under Wendy Nave ... this is a partial screen shot

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2019)

Nope.
Haven’t taken one, yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2019)

David Hill said:


> @woodman6415 — interesting- particulars on that workshop?



I did think about you for this David, but I remember you saying you had a hard time getting away during the week. Hopefully you can join us!


----------



## CWS (Jan 27, 2019)

I plan on attending the Ohio Valley woodturners guild symposium in the fall for three days and AAW conference for at least 1 day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2019)

No, Not much for organized events- if you saw my shop you would see why. I prefer pictures and reading....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 27, 2019)

YouTube is my classroom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> No, Not much for organized events- if you saw my shop you would see why. I prefer pictures and reading....



You ought to go to AAW. I'd love to see the picture of you, @CWS and @woodman6415. Imagine the 3 Centenarians in one place!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tony said:


> You ought to go to AAW. I'd love to see the picture of you, @CWS and @woodman6415. Imagine the 3 Centenarians in one place!!!!


grrrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 27, 2019)

I have found a turners group here on the Big Island that I'll likely join. Less for structural lessons and more for the ability to see some techniques from others. Also, they will know where all the wood is here...

Reactions: Like 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Classes cost to much money for my short attention span of - I wanna Do That syndromes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't go to symposiums to learn as much as a time to meet with friends, make new friends who may want to give me wood, find what new gadgets I can't live without but will never use, or to get away from home for a few days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 27, 2019)

I barely get the time to get out of town for a day, so I don't see it happening.
You tube it is for me.
I do want to figure out how to use the 4th axis attachment on the CNC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tony said:


> You ought to go to AAW. I'd love to see the picture of you, @CWS and @woodman6415. Imagine the 3 Centenarians in one place!!!!


Would be 3 very wise men sitting around making fun of midgets .. good times

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Sprung (Jan 27, 2019)

I took a class in September that was taught by Tom Caspar and found it worthwhile. It's the only class I've taken thus far. I wouldn't mind taking some more classes in the future in areas where I have little knowledge and would like to increase that knowledge and skill. So, no plans yet this year to take a class, but that doesn't mean that I won't end up taking one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 27, 2019)

Shouldn't this be week 5? We already have a week 4 for 2019.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> Shouldn't this be week 5? We already have a week 4 for 2019.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> Shouldn't this be week 5? We already have a week 4 for 2019.



Oops....I didn't finish my coffee this morning. Sorry.
Good catch Herb....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 28, 2019)

For some reason for which I cannot figure out, there is seldom any opportunities for conferences on the West Coast. Sure, there are the Rocker and Woodcraft store events, but nothing more that I can seem to find. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 28, 2019)

Not in the budget but would love to. If I ever get my back issues stable I want to try and sneak out of town and go visit with @Spinartist

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Yeah I was hoping to get down there and see him in conjunction with pollination trip to Boynton Beach this year, and they apparently found someone else to pollinate for them. Hate to lose contract because they're good folks to deal with, but at the same time, it's kinda ridiculous for us to drive 350 miles down there, when there are beekeepers much closer. So... Never made the trip this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm going the the Florida Woodturning Symposium Feb 8 - 10 with my girlfriend. It's her first symposium.
& giving demonstrations at the International Wood Collectors Society Feb 18 - 21 in Eustis, Fl.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> For some reason for which I cannot figure out, there is seldom any opportunities for conferences on the West Coast. Sure, there are the Rocker and Woodcraft store events, but nothing more that I can seem to find. Chuck



That's too bad. When I was living in LA in the 90's, I never even heard of one then. No love for the left coast wood workers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 31, 2019)

Spinartist said:


> I'm going the the Florida Woodturning Symposium Feb 8 - 10 with my girlfriend. It's her first symposium.
> & giving demonstrations at the International Wood Collectors Society Feb 18 - 21 in Eustis, Fl.



Have a fun, with both the events, hell all three (girlfriend). Wish I could make the trip, but after losing the truck to fire, I killed our tiny dent of savings. So wife said maybe next decade. Hope she meant next year and not like an actual decade. Too scared to ask...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 1, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> For some reason for which I cannot figure out, there is seldom any opportunities for conferences on the West Coast. Sure, there are the Rocker and Woodcraft store events, but nothing more that I can seem to find. Chuck



I don't know about conferences, but with a town that size there should be clubs and organizations anyway.
I know it's quite a ways, but Grass Valley has a place that has all kinds of different machines for metal work and wood work that you pay by the hour or month and use their facilities AND it comes with tutorials and teachers from how they describe it. I heard last summer that someone in Chico was going to start the same kind of deal.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 1, 2019)

justallan said:


> I don't know about conferences, but with a town that size there should be clubs and organizations anyway.
> I know it's quite a ways, but Grass Valley has a place that has all kinds of different machines for metal work and wood work that you pay by the hour or month and use their facilities AND it comes with tutorials and teachers from how they describe it. I heard last summer that someone in Chico was going to start the same kind of deal.


I am a member of the Shasta County Woodworkers here in Redding, but it's a group that meets monthly to discuss projects and how to help community. Really looking for a higher level event like a tradeshow with national speakers/instructors. Incidentally, I used to live in the Grass Valley area, but wasn't involved in woodworking then. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 1, 2019)

I’ll try to make it to SWAT this year for some demos, but I haven’t been too successful making it to the meetings for the local turning club. One of these years I’ll head out to Lost Wages for another class with Jimmy Clewes, but I doubt it’ll be anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

